# A swarm that landed in my yard.



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought you might enjoy seeing this picture of a swarm that landed in my yard. We decided to keep them and this is now my introduction to bee keeping! We also took a video of us moving the swarm into a hive box.

Is this considered a decent sized swarm? Any guess concerning how many bees may be in there?
Any comments?


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Wow! That's a nice size swarm right there! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I am not familiar near that area, but wouldn't AHB be a concern that far south? But a nice looking swarm. I hope to be so lucky this spring.

Dan


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a video I'll have to post too which shows me moving them from the tree into the hive box. They don't get mean or attack and seem docile. I also tried a few things such as blowing on them to see their response and they appear to be non-African. Of course I just may re-Queen in a year to be on the safe side ;-)

I hope to make friends with some local bee keepers and have them take a look for me as I have no clue what I am looking at. My only experience comes from books and reading online.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

You will need to know what eggs looks like soon cause thats what you will need to look for within a week to make sure you have the queen! If 2 weeks goes by and you have no eggs and/or larvae thats when i would be thinking about ordering a queen!


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for that info, I posted a question (in the newbie area) asking what I needed to look for and when as things are already changing in the hive. I'm unsure of what to expect so I wanted advice on a few things. Look here for the questions:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=250666


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If a swarm like that landed in my yard, I would run out and also buy a few lottery tickets.


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree and we do feel very fortunate, even "blessed" that this has happened.


----------

